# Constructive Portfolio Criticism



## bjorne_again (Sep 6, 2007)

Is there somewhere we can post our portfolios to get constructive criticism from eachother on our work? I am hesitant to post it here just because i want experienced MAs ONLY to be commenting if that makes sense.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 6, 2007)

There are other sites geared specifically to models, photographers, and MAs that allow this.


----------



## Janice (Sep 6, 2007)

This Industry Discussion subforum is specifically geared towards MA discussion and interaction. If you make it clear you are only looking for constructive criticism from experienced MA's (as you did in this thread) then you won't get the average consumer forumite dropping in and leaving their 2 cents.


----------



## bjorne_again (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_There are other sites geared specifically to models, photographers, and MAs that allow this._

 
Thanks! Would you mind listing them off then (unless it's against the rules)? I'm not talking about places where you post your photos and try to get people to comment like myspace or modelmayhem because people don't know what they're talking about and generally don't give criticism, just compliments, but if you know of places where i can ask for honest critique I'd love to hear them, thanks!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 6, 2007)

First off, I will defend ModelMayhem and sites of the like and say that not everyone who uses that site uses it in the same way people use MySpace; there are professionals there who are glad to critique and network with you if you present yourself (not necessarily you, but a universal you) in a professional manner.

Truth be told, if you sign up for any site and put your book/port/pics/etc. out there, you're bound to get comments from people that are less than constructive. 

Have you considered maybe looking into different modeling agencies and finding out who their MUAs are and trying to contact them?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 6, 2007)

MM has several MUAs who are willing to offer critique if you PM them asking for their thoughts.
Just don't be expecting anythingto be candy coated.


----------



## bjorne_again (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_First off, I will defend ModelMayhem and sites of the like and say that not everyone who uses that site uses it in the same way people use MySpace; there are professionals there who are glad to critique and network with you if you present yourself (not necessarily you, but a universal you) in a professional manner.

Truth be told, if you sign up for any site and put your book/port/pics/etc. out there, you're bound to get comments from people that are less than constructive. 

Have you considered maybe looking into different modeling agencies and finding out who their MUAs are and trying to contact them?_

 
I've tried to contact 3 MUAs with good agencies in my city whom i respect immensely, but I haven't gotten a response yet, plus I'm looking for multiple perspectives, not just one or two.

I have a MM account and don't respect the work of a lot of people on there, and don't want to open myself up to their criticism, nor do i want to make my account just for criticism - i think it's bad for business to have public critiques of your stuff in the same place you're trying to make connections and get work. I've never gotten anything but really kind comments on there, but that's not what i'm looking for - I'm looking for people who i respect to use their eye and see what i can't. 

Anyway, thanks for your help, i think i'll keep bugging a few MUAs in my city and see what they think! I just thought it would be handy to have a place where you could put like 20-30 pics side by side and have people comment on all/most of them.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 6, 2007)

You're welcome to post here, as you'll get feedback from those of us here.

Also, check the forum specific FAQ here for a link to another forum which is specifically for pros in the industry, where you can also get some wonderful feedback from some truly amazing artists.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 9, 2007)

Have you thought about setting up a website to show your work? If anything, it'd be less about feedback than sites like MM, and more about showing your work, plus you could direct other MUA's and even possible employers to your site without it seeming too personal.


----------

